# DVB T Antenne für TV



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (30. März 2014)

*DVB T Antenne für TV*

Hallo, habe günstig Einen Fernseher bekommen, habe in meinem Zimmer aber keinen entsprechenden Anschluss. Nun wollte ich mir eine DVB t Antenne kaufen. Ich wollte nur sichergehen, dass der Fernseher auch den richtigen Anschluss hat, und ob es was zu beachten gibt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onlinestate (30. März 2014)

Naja, die Frage ist eher ob das Gerät einen integrierten DVB-T Receiver hat. Ansonsten bringt eine Antenne nämlich nichts. 
Also einen passenden Anschluss scheint es zu haben, aber benötigt eben auch einen internen Receiver.


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2014)

Also, wenn der TV DVB-T empfangen kann, dann kommt das an sich an "TV Antenna", weil das der "Standard" ist - SAT zB haben V-Geräte erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit standardmäßig.

 So eine Antenne: http://www.amazon.de/CSL-leistungsstarke-DVB-T-Antenne-Antennengewinn-Empfangsleistung/dp/B004UQWJ7W  da sieht man glaub ich auch gut, dass der Stecker passend zu der "TV Antenna"-Buchse ist


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (30. März 2014)

Philips 32PFL3258K/12 LED-TV, DVB-T/-C/-S2, Full HD 102271 - MegaNet24 | TV, Hifi, Video, Multimediam

Das ist das Teil, sollte alles funktionieren, oder?

Gibt es dann Antennen, die an so einem Fernseher laufen und auch am Laptop? Oder müssen diese wiederum andere Voraussetzungen erfüllen?

Es steht ja dabei, dass es einen DVB T,S und C Tuner hat. Gibt es da auch verschiedene Antennen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2014)

Du musst Antennen unterscheiden von Empfängersets inkl. Antenne. NUR per Antenne kannst Du an einem PC/Laptop natürlich nix empfangen, aber es gibt USB-Sticks für DVB-T, und da ist idR ne kleine Antenne dabei. Aber die kann man evlt. wiederum nicht am TV nutzen.

 Wegen des TVs: DVB-T hat der also. DVB-C ist Kabel TV analog und digital, DVB-S ist SAT. Für letzteres ist diese "SAT"-Buchse da, die "Antenna" für Kabel-TV, und halt normalerweise auch für DVB-T, weil die Buchsenform bei "Antenna" absoluter Standard bei jedem Fernseher schon seit Jahrzehnten ist, da hat man auch vor Kabel-TV-Zeiten die Antenne, die man auf dem Dach hatte, angeschlossen. 

 Wo wohnst Du denn, welche Region? Nicht, dass die Mühe ganz umsonst ist, weil Du da nur 4 Sender bekommst...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (30. März 2014)

ok... ich verstehe. 

Ich wohne in der Region  zwischen Wuppertal und Düsseldorf. Das Kaff ist recht klein, sollte aber gehen. Was ist denn dann zu empfehlen? T oder S?

Dann ist es eher schwer, eine für beide Geräte zu finden? Naja 

Kannst du eine emfehlen? Nicht zu teuer, ist nur eine Übergangslösung


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2014)

Also, mit S, also SAT-TV, hast du natürlich ein viel viel größeres Angebot an Sendern, auch bessere Qualität. Da brauchst Du dann aber ne SAT-Schüssel mit LNB und muss ein Kabel vom Standort der Schüssel zum Zimmer mit dem Fernseher verlegen. und die Schüssel sollte auch in eine bestimmten Himmelsrichtung ausgerichtet sein, weiß grad nicht welche   aber wenn es "nach Osten" ist, dann kannst Du die Schüssel natürlich nicht an der West-Wand des Hauses anbringen.

 Für DVB-T: hier wären Senderlisten für NRW: Region Nordrhein-Westfalen - DVB-T PORTAL   da wäre für dich vermutlich zuständdig entweder Langenberg/Hordtberg oder Wuppertal Küllenhahn oder wenn Du Glück hast Düsseldorf.

 Bei DVB-T kann es sein, dass schon ein Haus, was "im Weg steht", den Empfang merkbar verschlechert. Berge sowieso


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (30. März 2014)

Achso, ich dachte das gibt es dann vll auch als Art Antenne. Ne Schüssel haben wir ja, nur ich keinen Anschluss. Deswegen brauch ich was handliches als Übergang. Das heißt dann, dass nur DVBT in Frage kommt, oder? 
Also mein Vater hat eine DVBT Antenne am pc, und der hat 25 Sender mit ganz guter Qualität, ich bin nochmal ein Stockwerk höher, müsste also gehen.

Wuppertal und Düsseldorf sind ja beide gut, langenberg eher nicht so, passt aber auch nicht zu dem, was bekannte hier so empfangen. Kann man wenn man so in der mitte liegt quasi wählen, welches Gebiet man empfängt, oder ist das für jede Stadt festgelegt?


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2014)

Schau doch einfach mal, ob dessen Antenne bei Dir passt und ob schon das dann eine Verbesserung bringt.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (30. März 2014)

Nein, es ist eine Mac exclusive .Antenne für den pc über USB.
Und Verbesserung... Ich hab ja im Moment gar keine Möglichkeit, den Fernseher anzuschließen


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2014)

Der Fernseher müsste DVB-T aber auch ohne Antenne empfangen können - es kann halt sein, dass es ohne Zusatzantenne nur schlechten Empfang gibt


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (31. März 2014)

Also ich habe mich mal durch die Einstellungen gelesen und bekomme partout kein SIgnal, habe aber leider keine ANtenne um es mal zu testen.  DIe sind aber ja nicht so teuer, reicht da generell so eine 0815 ANtenne wie in deinem Link aus? Oderr ist das vl sogar schon eine bessere?


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2014)

es könnte sogar schon ausreichen, wenn du erstmal nur ein normales Antennenkabel, was man auch für Kabel-TV nutzt, dranmachst und es halt ein bisschen an der Wand entlang verlegst, am besten nahe eines Fensters. Sofern Du so ein Kabel hast,

Ansonsten kann ich das aber nicht sagen, es kann sein, dass Du an Deinem Standort erst mit einer aktiven Antenne, also einer mit ner eigenen Stromversorgung, Empfang hast, und selbst dann must Du evlt. erst ne Weile im Zimmer mit Standorten für die Antenne rumprobieren, bis es geht, oder es geht vlt sogar nur mit Außenantenne auf dem Dach...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. April 2014)

Ich habe jetzt eine Antenne zu Testzwecken aufgetrieben. Es ist eine sehr kleine, billige Antenne von einem pc kit, wo ich einfach den USB Adapter abgenommen habe. Funktioniert aber trotzdem recht gut.

Ich wollte mir jetzt so ein pc kit kaufe , damit ich auch am Laptop schauen kann. Wenn ich dann am fernseher bin, kann ich ja einfach den hab Adapter abnehmen. Könnt ihr mir da was bis 15 euro empfehlen? Kommt es da nur auf die db an? Also auf die Verstärkung?


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2014)

Also, nur 15€ und Antenne inkl. DVB-T Emfpänger für den Laptop kannst du an sich vergessen ^^    Antennen FÜR so einen Stick, die gibt es. Aber für nen Stick musst du schon mind 20€ mit VErsand einrechnen - das hier ist der billigste, der wohl auch halbwegs was taugt: CSL - DVB-T USB Stick / Dongle mit Fernbedienung und: Amazon.de: Elektronik  die Antenne ist aber sehr klein - ist die, die Du getestet hast, auch so klein gewesen?  

 Hier wäre noch einer für 12€, aber die Wertungen sind schwächer August DVB-T205 - DVB-T USB TV Stick - PC Monitor Tuner: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  und hier noch einer, der optisch der gleiche zu sein scheint wie der CSL-Stick http://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-DVB-T-Receiver-digital-Radio/dp/B002LLHXJW/


----------



## McDrake (2. April 2014)

Ich wollt nur kurz mal fragen, warum denn nicht den PC/Laptop mit nem Streamingdienst über HDMI an den TV anschliessen?
Sofern da einer rumsteht, natürlich.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. April 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur kurz mal fragen, warum denn nicht den PC/Laptop mit nem Streamingdienst über HDMI an den TV anschliessen?
> Sofern da einer rumsteht, natürlich.


 
Was für ein streamingdienst denn? Bzw. Kostet das dann ja denke ich, und man ist immer vom Internet abhängig.

@herbboy: die Antenne war sehr klein, ja. Wenn es Sinn macht,nehm ich auch eine nur für den tv..


----------



## McDrake (2. April 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Was für ein streamingdienst denn? Bzw. Kostet das dann ja denke ich, und man ist immer vom Internet abhängig.
> 
> @herbboy: die Antenne war sehr klein, ja. Wenn es Sinn macht,nehm ich auch eine nur für den tv..



Jo. man ist dann von INet abhängig. aber hat mehr Sender.
ich kenne nur die zwei Dienste aus der Schweiz:
Zattoo und BlickTV.
Beide kostenlos.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Was für ein streamingdienst denn? Bzw. Kostet das dann ja denke ich, und man ist immer vom Internet abhängig.
> 
> @herbboy: die Antenne war sehr klein, ja. Wenn es Sinn macht,nehm ich auch eine nur für den tv..




 Also, es gibt die Antennen, die bei dem Stick dabei sind, auch einzeln, aber für ein paar Euro mehr hast Du halt auch direkt den USB-Stick für DVB-T dabei. Ich würde da an Deiner Stelle halt die knapp 20€ investieren.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. April 2014)

Ich dachte sowas: CSL - 30dB digitale Stabantenne | TV / PC / MAC | leistungsstarke DVB-T-Antenne mit stabilen Magnetfuß | Antennengewinn 30dB | hohe Empfangsleistung:Amazon.de:Elektronik
Wirkt trotz günstigerem Preis irgendwie besser, aber kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2014)

Für den Preis wirst Du da wohl eh nix besseres finden. Aber Du zahlst da ja Versand dazu, das weißt Du? Weil es unter 20 Euro kostet


----------



## Lukecheater (3. April 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich mal durch die  Einstellungen gelesen und bekomme partout kein SIgnal, habe aber leider  keine ANtenne um es mal zu testen.  DIe sind aber ja nicht so teuer,  reicht da generell so eine 0815 ANtenne wie in deinem Link aus? Oderr  ist das vl sogar schon eine bessere?


 

Also ich hab an meinem Fernseher diese -> mumbi DVB - T Antenne 3dB passiv mit Magnetfuss - DVB-T: Amazon.de: Elektronik und empfange alle Sender die man hier über DVBT so bekommt (9 deutsche, ein paar luxembourgische und etliche französische) von daher würde ich die von herb am Anfang verlinkte Antenne als schon recht gut bezeichnen, aber ka wie das preislich noch weiter geht. Aber wenn du sowieso keine Alternative atm hast kannst du dir ja einfach mal so eine holen und dann austesten ob das reicht.

Edit: ich glaub es war nicht GENAU die, aber so die gleiche Art.
Edit2: Die wars: http://www.amazon.de/Goobay-DVB-passiv-Antenne-Magnetfuß/dp/B002CHNPE2/ref=pd_cp_ce_0


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. April 2014)

Ok, dann bestell ich mal die für 12€ und schau, ob es reicht.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2014)

Wenn die absolut nicht reichen sollte, musst Du eine aktive nehmen, also eigene Stromversorgung - aber da es ja mit der Leih-Antenne klappte, sollte es schon funktionieren


----------

